

How To Win Every Startup Competition You Enter - addictdata
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2012/08/6-ways-to-win-every-startup-competition-you-enter.php

======
reefoctopus
How to get every article you write on the front page of a social news website:
Exaggerate your headline to the point of absurdity. Write a list of agreeable
platitudes in big font which fail to support your exaggerated title. Write
some loosely related text underneath your platitudes.

So how can you win every startup competition you enter? #5 says to enter lots
of competitions.

